# DSL mit Suse 9.0 prof



## Laubfrosch (12. Mai 2004)

Hiho...
Ich nutze erst seit Kurzem, der auslöser waren die netten kleinen Vieren, Würmer und Trojaner für Windoof, aber egal.

Ich habe einen fli4l-Router Laufen, damit mehrere Rechner ins Inet können. Es werden im Netzwerk statische IPs verwendet. Die Rechner die mit Windows arbeiten kommen problemlos ins Inet.
Jetzt wollte ich mit meinem Linux-Rechner ins Inet. Die Netzwerkkarte wurde erkannt. Ich habe eine statische IP (192.168.2.4) der Router hat die IP 192.168.2.1. Die IP vom Router habe ich als Gateway eingestellt. Mit dem Befehl ping kann ich die Rechner / Router sehen. Allerdings komm ich nicht ins Inet. Wenn ich im yast2->Netzwerkgeräte->DSL alles einstellen will, braucht Linux die dsl Zugangsdaten, obwohl ich pppoe eingestellt habe.

Ich hoffe ich habe ausführlich erklärt, wie das netzwerk aufgebaut ist.
Jetzt endlich die frage.

Kann mir einer Sagen wie ich ins Inet komme ?

THX schonmal vorweg


----------



## RedWing (12. Mai 2004)

Also du willst mit deinen Suse client über den fli4l router ins inet
Dann brauchst du beim Client nur die Netzwerkkarte unter yast zu konfigurieren 
Zu beachten ist nat das der dns server richtig eingestellt ist.
Wenn dein router die dns weiterleitet genügt dein Router als Angabe wenn nicht musst du dich bei deinem Provider erkundigen oder schau einfach mal was die Windows Clients für einen DNS Server benutzen....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Laubfrosch (12. Mai 2004)

Digges THX an RedWing für die schnelle Hilfe !
jetzt komm ich auch mit dem linux rechner ins Inet


----------

